# Vivexotic & Cabinet



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

Just bought the bearded dragon starter set from a local pet shop and ordered the cabinet for it online, howeve it appears something has changed as it doesn't fit.

There are no holes in the base of the viv to mesh the two and the base is larger than the viv by about a cm all round. As there is no top the viv can't even sit on it like a table as normally the viv would be what holds it all together. 

Looking on line it appears vivexotic have changed the viv at some point last year and dimensions have been altered ever so slightly.

Help! Any idea what to do as cant see the shop taking back the viv and cost a fortune to send back the cabinet even if they would take it as expect they will be like the shop as not their fault either..


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Honestly, sound pretty screwed on this one. My only suggestion is use your viv without the cabinet and save the cabinet for when you want another reptile and buy the old VivEx viv that fits the cabinet.

VivEx brought out a new line of vivs not too long ago and stopped making the old ones, but some places still have the old ones for sale. Personally I really don't like the new line the sizing is terrible.


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

Dont tempt me lol - already got a Dual T5 starter incase we added another viv.

Is the new sizing that different? It only looks a few cm out here and there.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Well the current "Extra Large" as they call it is 3.7x2x1.4, whereas the old one was just a simple (and perfect) 4x2x2.

When they first announced the change I was speaking to the guy that announced it who worked for VivEx and he said they've made the changes because it makes things more efficient for the wood and they won't be losing loads of excess wood like they used to. Makes sense from a business point of view but a little annoying since 4x2x2 (and the smaller 3x2x2/2x2x2) are perfect sizes for a lot of reptiles.


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah - might be just the Bearded Dragon viv that has only change a little then as I dont think it is as small as that.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Possibly yeah, I think the cabinet was made for the 4x2x2 though but not 100% sure on it I've never bought one  I've just used simple cabinets or drawers from Ikea haha


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you build a roof to the cabinet and rest the viv on like a desk?


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*beardie*

Hi

Did you buy the VivExotic Bearded Dragon Starter Kit that comes with this vivarium:

VivExotic Viva Bearded Dragon Vivarium

If so the cabinet that fits it is this:

VivExotic Viva Cabinet Large Oak 45"

Hope that helps


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, almost. Unfortunately that Viv is the new line - but most pet shops are still selling the old line which looks almost the same but has every so slightly different dimensions (apparent from the white front which are the new vents)

Thats the cabinet I bought though and even calling VivExotic customer service (of whatever their trading/owner name is) they did not realise and cant offer me any help.

Contacting Cabinet supplier who has it advertsed as 

*LARGE:*
FIT THE LARGE VIVA TERRESTRIAL & BEARDED DRAGON VIVARIUM.


​


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

going to approach them under Sale of Goods act that items are not as described...

Its really the fault of the manfacturer but the contract is between me and the supplier who need to resolve this without cost to myself and they can pick up with VivExotic directly.

I have of course said I understand its not really their fault and will work with all parties to resolve but ultimately why should I be out of pocket when I have bought in good faith. At least thats the plan anyway.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*cab*

Still a bit confused as to what you have - is it an old VivExotic Bearded Dragon viv but a new style cabinet?


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep. That appears to be what I have but there is nothing anywhere to suggest the (what I now know) old model is not the same given it had same description and name


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

Interestingly the have just updated their Advert on ebay!

THESE WILL ONLY FIT THE NEW VIVA TERRESTRIAL RANGE AND NOT OLDER MODELS


----------

